# Can a GT5K grade a gravel parking lot?



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Hi folks, formally known as the poster bwiswell. Changed computers and lost all my old passwords, so I'll start fresh with a new handle.

I have been watching all of the threads, particularly those about how hard you guys have worked your GT5Ks (and family of tractors) and am very impressed with its performance, and the great mods I have seen done.

I have a possible opportunity to start grading the parking lot here where I work. It is gravel, about 300' long by 100' wide. We have a contractor that comes in twice a year with a larger unit and does a mediocre job, takes our money, and disappears.

I want to offer to take this job over as I believe I can do a better job. Just wondering if a GT5000 would be up to snuff for the task. And if the craftman attachments would do a suitably good job. Also considering a JBjr if I can get one across the border.

Would love to hear your opinions.

thanks
Bill


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi snowmower and welcome back to TF.com....

The GT5K has plenty of power and if you have been following Willie Nunez's postings, you can see that it's up to the task.

I would think a GT5K equipped with a JB jr and a good quality back blade would be more than adequate for the task at hand.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I think you have enough tractor for the job, just don't think that you can blast through it in 20 minutes. A rear blade would sure be nice, a mid mount blade would be best, but you would have to make your own. Good luck on what sounds like a fun project and enjoy the seat time.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

welcome fello canadian


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome back.

BTW, anyone know a good place to host pics on the web, my current location is dropping the ability to link pics.

thanks
SnowMower (aka Bill)
<jmg src =http://www.hpphoto.com/sessions/364871689538/34648833lg.jpg>


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Oh, back to the newbie question. Why doesn't my pic show? I changed my profile to allow it?
Update - now it is showing but it will disappear once my log in to the current picture site expires. So, again, anyone know a good place to host pictures.

thanks
Snowmower

<img src =http://www.hpphoto.com/sessions/849481689538/34648833lg.jpg>

(12 O'clock, 12 O'clock!!!)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Oh, back to the newbie question. Why doesn't my pic show? I changed my profile to allow it?
> Update - now it is showing but it will disappear once my log in to the current picture site expires. So, again, anyone know a good place to host pictures.
> 
> ...


Welcome back snowmower/bwiswell
Your picture isn't showing up because of hpphoto wont allow it anymore. You can go to www.photobucket.com and use them they are free.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

why the new name ?????


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

He explained it in his first post.

Greg


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

got a link to it ?????


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jbetts
just scroll up to the first post here


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l got egg on my face it helps if you read the hole thing


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

snowmower…

I have a GT5000 and just wanted to offer a note of caution.
The front dozer blade is great for snow but is not of much use
in dirt unless it’s nice and loose, also the blade does not grade
dirt well. So that leaves you with a back blade, but you’ll need to
break up the soil first and that too will be a rear attachment. 
I have never regraded a parking area with a garden tractor but 
have done so with larger tractors. Some parking area’s can get like 
concrete. Small amounts of stone top dressing over a period of years, 
work themselves down into the soil and the resulting mix of earth and 
stone creates an extremely hard base. Ruts created in “Wet” area’s can 
become as hard as curbs.

What I’m saying is it may take a lot more weight and attachments
that are a lot heaver than the GT5000 has to offer. I do business 
with a guy who has a dirt / stone parking area about the size of one
you are describing. He uses a skidsteer to clear snow and occasionally
re-dress the area, but he still needs to hire a guy with a track machine
once every fall to re-level the parking area.

I think the GT5000 is a very capable tractor, but you need to be 
pretty certain you’re not biting off more than it can chew. If the area is
loose dirt, you probably have a good shot, but if there’s small stone
mixed in down there, I’d take a good hard look before commiting.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the pic hosting advice guys. 

I am still sizing up this opportunity. Not sure they can afford to pay me what it would cost to get this little venture off the ground. Right now I have an LTX1000, but she certainly wouldn't be suited to that kind of job. So I'm checking to see if the investment would pay for itself in say a couple years.

Jbetts13, as a fellow Canadian, I am sure you can appreciate that SnowMower seems a more suitable name than Bill. Mind you, I seem to get an awful lot of both.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l have a 212 for my snow and a allis 110B too


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l got egg on my face it helps if you read the hole thing *


or the whole thing
:furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

same thing


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *same thing *


NOT QUITE!!!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hole- as in hole in ground whole- as in the whole thing


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

There you go:thumbsup: 

You were pretendin' like you didn't know!!


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Well what do ya know. They took my offer.

As I mentioned, they couldn't afford me doing just the gravel, so I offered to clear cut some of the rougher parts of the property as well. - Sold!

So now I get to go shopping. I am committed to the GT5K as I am certain it will stand up to the test (I'm not gonna work this thing nearly as hard as Willie does.  ). Will also be getting in touch about a JBJr.

Thanks for your advice guys. I'll post some pics of my baby when I get her. Any particular thoughts on different GT5000s? I know they range from 22 to 27 hp. And thoughts on the 48 or 54" deck.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats Great Congrats and have fun and make some money in the process. Be looking for the pictures:winky:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Well what do ya know. They took my offer.
> 
> As I mentioned, they couldn't afford me doing just the gravel, so I offered to clear cut some of the rougher parts of the property as well. - Sold!
> ...


Congratulations snowmower....I'm with you, I think the GT5000 is up to the task....coupled with a JBjr and a good quality back blade you should do fine.....regarding the 48" or 54" deck....if you have a lot to cut and minimal trees to cut around or through,,,opt for the 54"


----------

